# My father has 10 days to give up his pigeons



## maryanna (Nov 1, 2006)

My father has been fighting town hall to save his pigeons which has been his hobbie for over 40 years. He owns a beautiful home a magnificent yard and a very nice clean pigeon house with about 15 pigeons and they all have bands on them. The problem is a new neighbor has moved accross from my parents. They want them gone they hate the poor things. My father and I went to the meeting 2 months ago with documents from Atlanta disease control stating that piegons are not that much of a threat to people if any. They agreed at the meeting and sent my father a letter allowing my father to keep his pigeons since no one at the meeting could not find any reason these birds were causing a problem. The new neighbor caused more problems, they are just hateful and spiteful. My father got a letter today saying he has 10 days to get rid of them its breaking his heart, he's seeing a lawyer but dont think that will help. Once I figure out how to post a picture of his doll house pigeon house I will. If anyone can give me any advise please do..


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Oh this is not good*

look up your cities codes/violation laws... before they have a chance to change them. does your dad have them (birds) updated on all their shots.? is there any other pigeon owners in his town? maybe they could help him... I wish him all the best of luck with those nasty new neighbors... 

Andi


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Where did the letter come from?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi maryanna,

Welcome to our Forum.

I am so sorry to hear about this situation with your dad and his birds. It is just amazing to me how many times I have heard this same story over and over. 

His lawyer should be checking the local city codes and ordinances to see if he is actually violating any laws, or codes. Also, if they already dismissed the complaint and could not find any reason that he had to get rid of them, that should have been the end of it, and I would use that also as a defense.

If he is violating any city codes, ordinances, , it may be a losing battle, but I certainly would continue to fight if I was not breaking any laws.

Are his pigeons fancy's or homing pigeons? He really does not have that many birds, I myself would even consider opening up a room inside my house and keeping them there. They can't say anything about him keeping any pet birds.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Maryanna, What your father needs to do is find a Lawyer who defends animals including birds. I know in New York City they do have these kinds of lawyers and they have won cases for their clients. Also if your father has a letter saying he can keep his pigeons he needs to use the letter as his back up, it might make a difference. Tell your father not to give up and keep fighting, and if he can get a lawyer to handle the case, it could also stall in getting rid of his birds being right now due to a lawyer being involved. I really love new people coming into a neighborhood and taking it over. 


> I myself would even consider opening up a room inside my house and keeping them there. They can't say anything about him keeping any pet birds.


I agree with Treesa. Keep us posted.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Isn't there some kind of law in the US about pigeons where it's OK if they've been there a certain length of time? 

One of our racing people should know about it.

John


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That's often called a "grandfather clause", John. I don't know how something like that would work in a case like this. Either there are or aren't city ordinances for or against it. If there are none against it, I think I'd have to turn the tables on the neighbor and sue him for damages for a wrongful or frivolous lawsuit. It may be necessary to trace that "10-Day Notice" back, though. If that couldn't be done with any accountability, then I'd seriously consider taking a very good look at the neighbor's life for anything else that might be of interest to the courts.

Pidgey


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I wish your father the best of luck. 

Feather


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

John_D said:


> Isn't there some kind of law in the US about pigeons where it's OK if they've been there a certain length of time?
> 
> John



This is a good point that John brings up.

I can't be sure, but if they are looking to pass new ordinances banning keeping pigeons, I don't think they are always able to apply it to people who have been already keeping them. I think this is called a "grandfather" clause. The new ordinance would mean that new people could not start keeping pigeons. It's something his lawyer would have to look into.

Any members here who have some knowledge of how these things work?

Linda

PS Sorry Pidgey! I'm rushing through here on my lunch "3/4 of an hr" and didn't notice you'd already brought this up....


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Maryanna,

Whilst I sincerely hope that your father can keep his pigeons, I noticed there is a member in Atlanta looking for tumblers or rollers to adopt - user name *gratdakkerman.*

Its just a thought and something to keep in the background should you suddenly need to find some homes. But I really, really hope your dad can get things sorted for himself  - some neighbours - growl  - why can't they keep their noses out..... 

Tania xx


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

It could be the the charter for that addition states they can not be kept. In which if a niegbor uses that he has no choice. Sounds like the city code did not prevent him from keeping the birds But the addition charter may have. This happens alot in newer housing additions. Getting harder to keep pigeons at all in these nieghborhoods.


----------



## maryanna (Nov 1, 2006)

I'd like to thank each and everyone of you nice people for your concern and advise. I will answere your questions. My father got started on a couple of babies years ago that he found in a building, the mother no where in site. The man that own the building was going to remove them from the nest, so my father took them home got a eye dropper and feed them. Later on my mother bought my father some fancy pigeons at a pet shop, thats how his hobbie started. We use to live in the country 20 years ago we moved to a middle class small town here in North Carolina and for 20 years in this town never a problem untill these neighbors moved in near my parents. According to the town ordinance they passed this new law on 10-2005 it states poultry. My father is a considered man keeps the pigeon house clean never lets them out untill late in the evening about twice a week, and when he does let them out they mostly stay near their coop he feeds them bread and they play around in the birdbath. Its a joy to watch them and a shame if he has to give in and give them up after all these years with his darlings. He is seeing a lawyer tom. I will go with him. There I will find out more about the grandfather cluses... again thank all of you


----------



## maryanna (Nov 1, 2006)

alvin said:


> Where did the letter come from?


from the town halls lawyer, which is getting paid by the city you know he's going to be on their side.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Maryanna,

Nona's a New Yorker--they've usually got a fight on their hands just to be able to eat breakfast in the morning so they're pretty good at it. Catch the spirit and take the advice for this particular fight.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree with Nona and Pidgey. DO NOT GIVE UP!

I'm sure the neighbors think their "intimidation" is all it takes. WRONG!

Bet 'cha they LOSE!

GO GET 'EM!!


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I am an attorney, though I have to say I do not specialize in pigeon laws and I live in an area where EVERYONE keeps some kind of critter so my birds do not offend...but on another thing to consider is "disparate treatment"...if ANYONE has kept poultry or is allowed to continue to keep POULTRY, then EVERYONE gets to. The laws, whatever they are and wherever they come from, have to be applied equally accross the boards...not aganst one person just because they have a picky neighbor. So, do you have a local pigeon club where other members have not been forced to give up their birds? Or neighbors who keep any animals that would violate the same rules, but no one has made a stink about it? Just a thought...Good luck!


----------



## peggy campbell (Feb 23, 2005)

*Sorry to read about that HATEFULL person,*

some tries to ruin everything, I swear,
I bet they run the stop lights & Do worse,
I hope that person gets Nailed for something, 
these sweet birds are Harmless,
Has better hearts than some people,
it made me mad as reading it,
keep your chin up hon,
what goes around, comes around,
big hugs.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I know this post is old just curious did your father get to keep the birds.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

This is just a thought but I have run it though my head a few times. I also am in the process of moving to a new town just fifteen miles away. I have been told by my brother that he doesnt think I will be alowed to keep my pigeons in town. My thought was I will take them and if they tell me I need to get rid of them that I will tell them that if I do that the city should have to get rid of all the feral pigeons and that if they dont I will bring a lawsuit against them. There are many feral pigeons in this town and it would be a huge expense to get rid of them. Altho I wouldnt do it,it might scare them enough to say I can keep the birds.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

orock said:


> I know this post is old just curious did your father get to keep the birds.


Last Activity: 1st November 2006 09:43 PM

I don't think she's coming back. =]


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

What I would have done is....Gone to the local pound..Get 2 or 3 dogs that BARK all day & night...Then go and ask the jerks who live there who are complaining..I either keep the Noisy dogs,or get rid of the Quiet pigeons..Which do you want gone ?? I bet the dogs are going back to the pound....Alamo


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

I think you need to see an attorney review the law thoroughly and fight like hell. If necessarry try to get the law chnanged to allow small flocks of pigeons. Maybe you can get the press on your side. Good luck. What municipality and state do you live in?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

this is an old thread, just so everyone that comes here knows

*Thread is from 2006, Original poster no longer needs advise*


----------



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

you need to get some things straight. pigeons are considered birds, not poultry, they tried this in our town and i went to the town meeting and said eveeryone is breaking the law then cause everyone has wild birds living and nesting on their property. it just took a letter from the university telling our city council that pigeons are birds not poultry


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

I agree with you 100% beefy altho I didnt know pigeons werent classified as poultry.


----------

